# Own The Legend of Tarzan on Ultra HD Blu-ray Combo Pack, Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD on October 11 or Own It Early on Digital HD



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> The best live-action of Tarzan in many a decade.”
> 
> —Todd McCarthy, The Hollywood Reporter
> 
> ...


----------

